# 800+hp 240sx



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Wuz up guys. I just found this forum and like the topics. I have a performance shop in Haltom City, TX (Sun Performance/RDD Graphics) and our project car is a 89' 240sx fastback. For a while we have been deciding on what type of engine to put in the car. We thought about the sr20det and vg30det, but we want to get as close to 800 or 900 hp as possible. So my teamate and I thought somemore and found some help. What do you guys think about a Nissan 240sx with a Chevy 350 with a T70 turbo on it. The guy who is building it says it will produce almost 900hp and be street legal. Our car is stripped and ready for a roll cage. It is painted LeMans Blue with a blackw/blue pearl top. The car is also fitted with the Velside Invader kit. Do you think we should do this swap?


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Where in Haltom city?I have a feeling I mighta met you or I know some people that you might know hehe.Thats not a bad idea though.Maybe i can see it when I move out there real soon.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

What about a built RB25 with something like a T78 or T88?

How much money are you looking to spend? If money isn't an issue I would talk with JUN. They're Hyper Lemon Silvia ran 8.8 in the 1/4mile with a stroked SR20DET...and that was over 2 years ago!

I would rather see you put those big HP numbers down with a Nissan powerplant...but that's just me.

Good luck...laterz...Jody


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

im with 1fastser, if you want a chevy motor, use a chevy chassis, if you want a nissan chassis, use a nissan motor! what would be "cooler", making 700 horsepower with 8 pistons and 5 to 6 liters of displacement, or making 700 horsepower with 4 pistons and 2 to 2.6 liters of displacement? i think you get the drift on which side of the fence i am on (nissan).


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I think u should put a qr25 engine in it. Itll be the first done and u can see how much power u get out of that motor.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

I think any of those ideas are good so is the V8 idea.Theres a guy in houston going with that setup I think its running now..I wouldnt mind taking a ride in it just to see what its like hehe.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Is money an object? What about the Q45 V8?!?!!! Build that sucker up, then throw a couple of ball-bearing turbos on...dayum.

There's no replacement for displacement...but turbos help 

laterz...Jody


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

whoever said put a QR25 engine in a 240, obviously isn't thinking about drivetrain/tranny problems. i.e. QR25 is FWD, while the 240 is RWD. not a problem, but VERY costly. especially buying the engine (since it's still brand new), custom fitting a tranny to it, tranny mounts, engine mounts, blah, blah, blah, blah. 

anyways, fitting a V8 into a S13 chassis is going to give you one hell of a headache. not to mention the huge change in weight distribution. you're going to have some pretty serious suspension mods to balance that sucker. and you can easily make a 10 second DM with a redtop SR. key word, "easily". 

and i hope no one goes on about how the old school Z cars swap in V8s with minimal to no problems at all. because when you swap in a Chevy 350 or Ford 350, or what have you, the weight in the front of the car only changes by about 200lbs from it's original I6 engine that was sitting in there. and you can easily remedy that problem by using lightweight fly, aluminum parts, and the like. 

so stick to a redtop SR in that S13, and you'd be more susceptible to die from crashing your car during a drift than from all those migraines you'll get from TRYING to get the engine in.


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

WTF IS UR PROBLEM....
A DOMESTIC INTO UR 240.. WTF.. IF U WANT A SERIOUS SWAP.. DO THE RB25DET.. ITS 250STOCK.. THE WEIGHT BALANCE IS 55/45.. OR 60/40 SOMETHING LIKE THAT.. I MEAN HELL IF U WANNA SERIOUS HORSEPOWER DO THAT.. AND U CAN GET A FRONT CLIP FOR ABOUT 3GRAND!!
JOE


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no. 

if you want serious power, you get the redtop SR, period. 

best, easiest, and cheapest swap that you'll ever come across for the S13.


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

NO WAY.. SR20DET 205HP STOCK
RB25DET 250 STOCK.. 
THERES NO COMPARISION... BESIDES UR PAYING THE SAME FOR EITHER ENGINE.. 3000FOR EITHER CLIP.. WHAT WOULD U RATHER HAVE? 
JOE


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

AND IF U WANT TO BUY A SR20DET.. WHY GET THE REDTOP WHEN U CAN GET A BLACKTOP AND HAVE THE BETTER ENGINE.. DONT U THINK? 
JOE
IF U WANT THE SR20 MOTORS GOTO: AFTERDARK-TUNING.COM
IF U WANT RB25DET GOTO: /www.mckinneymotorsports.com


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no

obviously, you're not looking at the bigger piture here. 

for starters, why would you need the whole front clip of an SR, unless you're doing a front end conversion as well. just get a motorset (my friend, buudweizerr) just got one of the most complete motorsets that i've ever seen for $2200, i believe. not to mention, you can more than likely get an S13 front clip for under $3k. 

next, how easy is it going to be for you to swap in the RB25DET as compared to the redtop SR? right, EXTREMELY difficult. custom engine and tranny mounts, getting the engine to sit in the bay correctly, so that you don't have to make a hood scoop, or shave some of the front bumper, or cut into the firewall. then you have to worry about wiring which is a huge pain in the ass even for redtop SR swaps! and that's the easiest swap of them all! imagine what the wiring is going to be like for any other engine. 

next. after you've spent more than likely, close to $10k on just the swap ALONE (for the RB25DET) you'll have to worry about your weight distribution (which shouldn't be a HUGE problem), then you'll have to worry about where you're going to get parts for your RB series engine. because they're not readily avaiable here in the states like SR parts are. so if your #6 cylinder onthe RB engine fucks up (which they are known to do, and very prone to it) how are you going to replace it? oh, i know, just wait a few weeks to have something shipped in overseas. so, you're basically out of a car for a few weeks. 

once you have your RB25DET swapped in cleanly, and it's running nice and smooth (remember you've spent absolutely NO money on mods), you'll have already spent ~$10k on the swap/car alone. and that's giving you the benefit of the doubt. 

whereas, if you swapped in the redtop SR into your S13, you'l have only spent probably around $3k-$3.5k. and it's running nice and smooth off the top. i'm just estimating for that one. so that would mean that you would have about ~7k left over to mod your SR. and with that, you can easily upgrade your turbo applications, FMIC, piping, suspension, BOV, injectors, fuel management system, etc., etc. 

remember, power isn't everything. just because the RB25DET comes with more power stock doesn't make it the better choice.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

to comment on your last post....

why buy a redtop SR? because if you knew anything, the redtop SR is the best way to go. the redtop SR can EASILY be modded to surpass any of the blacktop SRs. why do you think many S14 owners swap in the redtop SR? because it's simply better.

EDIT: but i've yet to see one S15 owner swap in a redtop SR. S15 owners just don't touch their engines. there may be a few out there, but not many. the redtop SR and the S15 blacktop SR don't match up as well, and it'd require more work. so they leave it at that. 

but S15 owners DO, however, swap out their 6spd trannies for the S14 5spd trannies. because the S15 6spd tranny is weak.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA said:


> *AND IF U WANT TO BUY A SR20DET.. WHY GET THE REDTOP WHEN U CAN GET A BLACKTOP AND HAVE THE BETTER ENGINE.. DONT U THINK?
> JOE
> IF U WANT THE SR20 MOTORS GOTO: AFTERDARK-TUNING.COM
> IF U WANT RB25DET GOTO: /www.mckinneymotorsports.com *


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know man wut is up with that... we aren't blind or anything...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

The RB25 swap isn't as hard as your making it out to be. Go to the RB swap post that nightxcz77 did. He explains everything and more and he has a rb25det in his 240 that runs a 12.6, and i believe that is with no other mods and the stock 250 horse. I suggest you go look at that post before doing a 350 swap or being completely dedicated to doing the sr20. Besides Skyline engines have gone above 1000 horsepower numerous times, i am yet to see and sr20 do so, and i would love to see one do so, so if anyone has proof of one doing it please show me


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it'll take me some time to find actual dyno numbers of an SR20DET making 1000+hp, but they're definitely out there. 

but, just to give you all an idea of what can be done to an I4 compared to the I6s in the RB series engines. the JUN Takeda Silvia's top speed is over 320km/h (equates down to ~200mph, if you use 320, exactly). i wasn't able to find dyno numbers, i'll try to look some more. but compare that to Veilside's Drag GTR-34 that makes a clocked in 346.2km/h (~215mph) and it has over 1300+hp. you can imagine that the JUN Takeda Silvia is making at least 1000hp. 

again, using JUN as an example. they use a BNR32 as a JGTC GT car and it competes in the GT500 class. now, you'd imagine that this BNR32 uses one of the RB engines, but it doesn't. in fact, it uses an SR20DET. 

now, this is using the SR20DET. compared to the RB25DET, it has two less cylinders and .5L less in displacement. i'm not knocking on the RB25DET by no means. 

i would HOPE that Night's RB25DET powered S13 is pulling 12s. if it doesn't, that's absolutely horrible. a redtopped SR in an S13 can pull 13s.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Z31T-Racer said:


> *For a while we have been deciding on what type of engine to put in the car. We thought about the sr20det and vg30det, but we want to get as close to 800 or 900 hp as possible. *


The question you should ask yourself is: what is the car built for? 

Anything over 600HP in a S-chassis and I *HOPE* you are one hell of a driver. Have you ever driven a S13 or S14 with over 450RWHP? It's not like a Z32 or a C5 Vette or any domestic. A S-chassis with that much power is downright scary to most drivers; even to racers in Japan they have to "fight" cars that have too much power.

This is all assuming it is a street car. If it's a pure drag car, keep following the posts.

I raise this concern because it seems like everyone wants HORSEPOWER HORSEPOWER HORSEPOWER when no one really looks at the big picture. It isn't the engine or the power that makes the car, it's the CAR that makes the car.

-alex


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

ok getting a mad headach from reading this....


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

i would not recommed putting a 350 into a nissan, the 240 fast back is more ford realted and would work much better with a 5.0 or even a 5.4 navigator eninge if you want to put that much hp at the rear wheels


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

mav is right it is a tiny nissan under 3000lbs 4-500 hp is almost to much for the car already i mean you can do anything you want but does a car that small really need 900 hp to beat anything 
i dont think so


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Your a little bit wrong there Aries from houston texas put a LT1 in his 240 just recently finished it and it all runs and drives just fine.I think everything and anything is possible.And I hope I didnt write that in a way that sounds like im offending you.Cause im not trying to hehe.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Post pics!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a 240sx should have 240sx's engines
( KA24DE/KA24E/SR20DET/CA18DET)

the RB's belong in the skyline...
chevie engines belong in chevies...
work with wut you got people, don't try to be a hero.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...at the same time, don't be so close minded!

Aries with the LT1 will be at the 240 meet this Saturday in Austin and I'll surely take some pics!

esyip: JUN is utilizing their 2.2 stroker in that SR20 which retails for about $7000. Also, the RB25 swap is just as easy as the SR20 swap if you know what you're doing and do a little research. I say again, *JUST AS EASY.*

There will also be a 240 with the RB26 swap at the dyno day in Austin this Saturday (1-25-03).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well this guy is a one post wonder so there is no point in giving him suggestions. i guess he was just being a flamer 

raising the flag :bs:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll have to respect anyone who can put a sbc or sbf in any 240/sylvia but if $$ is a major issue, as it is with most real world people, keep it simple, stay with a more frequently done swap.

If $$ is no object, by all means go with the 900 hp chevy(or ford). keep in mind you'll most likely have to do some major structural mods as well.

I personally would be very satisfied with 300hp for a streetable 240


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Actually his setup was cheaper then most swaps.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

It sounded sick on the dyno, too! 

Bookoos of torque at 290 ft lbs but I wasn't impressed with the HP numbers that were around 205rwhp.

laterz...Jody


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Http://240Skyline.nissanpower.com

Check out my FAQ about the swap please? It's not very hard. I sell engines and clips at a decent price and can beat whatever McKinney has to offer.

Night
360-672-2415


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

I'd love to do the RB25DET swap in my 93 S13.....but look at my signature if you want any idea as to how soon it's gonna happen! *someday........someday......*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

If you want to go with something that i would like to see is go with a RB26DETT and an all-wheel drive system. thats if you really want to turn heads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

there are people that have rb26dett all wheel drive.....they are right hand side cars because of the twin turbos or something


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea most people who swap the RB26DETT keep it RHD cuz u don't wanna mess with moving the turbos and all that junk its too much of a hassle plus RHD is cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

i've heard that the 2JZ GTTE swap has been done, if money is not an issue this would be very rare and fast as hell


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

so little knowledge.....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i say go chevy, nothing like a hybrid monster


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i think an rb26dett (or rb25det) is your best bet if you're looking for ridiculous power as you said you are. the v8 would be a big pain to put in such a small car and would inherently make it handle like shit. even with proper suspension tuning you'd still have to take even slight corners slow as hell. the other extreme is using the sr20det. while this is a good choice for a 4-500hp car, it just isn't practical for 900hp. the aluminum block will blow apart at that point. you could put iron cylinder liners, but 900hp is still a bit much for this engine. the rb26 on the other hand has been shown to easily hold this kind of power and even more with no block mods at all and won't throw the weight off that much (at least not compared to a 350). all you really need to attain that huge power is to strengthen the internals(i.e. pistons, rods, and if you want, a stroker crank) and throw on a huge (T88, T61R, etc.) turbo with the proper fuel, ignition and cooling upgrades. in case your doubtful as to this engines power potential, the A'PEXi skyline puts down 1000hp and the Veilside skyline has an incredible 1360hp!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just a point of irritation:someone stated in an earlier post that Ford made a 350.It didn't.It made a 351 in either Windsor, Cleveland or Modified form.The following companies made 350's(each is a different design):Chrysler(1957 only,1st B series wedge),Buick, Oldsmobile,Pontiac and of course Chevrolet(1967-2000).The Ford short deck Windsor(221,260,289 and 302/5.0) would be easier than the Small Chevy in my mind since it is narrower and has a front mount distributor.All that being said, I would still rather see the car with a Nissan engine because it would have a better weight distribution.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Doesn't the red top sr has no vvt but the black top one does?
so, how can the red top sr match the black top one?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The early redtop has raised intake ports whereas the blacktop doesn't,so the head flows better.Also, the VVT is not a VVL system .The timing events remain unchanged, but the cam is advanced or retarded by this system.The engine you are thinking of was a extremely limited production version which does make more power in stock form than the redtop,but the redtop has more overall potential than any of the blacktop motors when built.The only exception would be the FWD only SR16VE/SR20VE(T) which DOES have a multi profile camshaft(like VTEC) but is difficult to swap onto a RWD block.


----------

